# black phoenix alchemy lab, anyone?



## fauxrealz (Jun 26, 2008)

this is more on the personal use side of perfume oils, as i doubt you could go retail with these (shame!). but this company has some of the greatest, most potent, delectable scents ever! i've been a long time fan of this perfumer, and was wondering if anyone else knew about it! 

http://www.blackphoenixalchemylab.com

she has well over 500+ scents, ranging from, dang ... just about everything! she is on the rather expensive side, and has slow ship times (due to high demand), but in the end, it is very worth it and you know you're getting a good product. (and you get freebies).

the descriptions of the scents are fantastic and usually dead on, no matter how silly they seem. hah. 

lately i've been a fan of bordello: plum, amaretto, burgundy wine, black currant. its pretty yummy. 

i'm gunna have to make my own stash of body products with bpal :shock:

i hope i dont sound like a saleswoman, but i get a little excited about this stuff. hah.


----------



## Lane (Jun 26, 2008)

WONDERFUL scent descriptions! How have a NEVER seen this??  :shock:


----------



## Chay (Jun 26, 2008)

What does the packaging look like?


----------



## fauxrealz (Jun 26, 2008)

Chay said:
			
		

> What does the packaging look like?



5ml or 10ml glass amber bottles, black cap, with tiny lables. 

 :wink:


----------



## fauxrealz (Jun 26, 2008)

Lane said:
			
		

> WONDERFUL scent descriptions! How have a NEVER seen this??  :shock:



be careful! that site is HIGHLY addictive!

my bank account can tell you  :wink:


----------



## digit (Jul 3, 2008)

Never heard of the place. I have it bookmarked to go back to at a later date. 

I had to run away quickly because I could feel my pocketbook draining.   

Digit


----------

